# Midland Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did anybody bid on this Item 290450479791 not a bad price for a non runner.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Did anybody bid on this Item 290450479791 not a bad price for a non runner.


I was a bidder, but it went for quite a bit more than I thought it would. Add a $100 plus repair bill etc. and you're almost into "real" money!


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

It makes me pretty pleased with mine. I didn't think it would go that high, but glad to see it.










harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm pretty pleased with mine (ex-Ken). Someone emailed me the other day asking for one of these...maybe he won it.

Still struggling with the ? "GFL" ? on the dial...any ideas? :huh:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Did anybody bid on this Item 290450479791 not a bad price for a non runner.


It was me. :secret: I've been on the hunt for one of these ever since Bill posted a picture of his a year or so ago. I like the big SS asymmetrical case and the lightning bolt markers. It has 60's written all over it. :smoke: That and the Landeron 4750 movement housed inside was enough to make me decide to bid.



martinus_scriblerus said:


> I was a bidder, but it went for quite a bit more than I thought it would. Add a $100 plus repair bill etc. and you're almost into "real" money!


After having lost more than a few bids to you Dave, I figured that if I really wanted this one I'd have to bid accordingly. A few dollars more and it would have belonged to someone else. The cost is what it is. :swoon2: I buy them to keep them..... I've never sold a watch on line. Maybe someday that'll change.

You never know......I might get lucky and find that it'll only need a new battery :beach:



harleymanstan said:


> It makes me pretty pleased with mine. I didn't think it would go that high, but glad to see it.
> 
> harleymanstan


Trust me, I was hoping that it wouldn't go the high as well :sadwalk:

As it is, I'm pretty happy with my purchase. :grin:

Pictures to follow.

:victory:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> As it is, I'm pretty happy with my purchase. :grin:
> 
> Pictures to follow.
> 
> :victory:


Nice one Larry...let's keep them in The Watch Forum family.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > As it is, I'm pretty happy with my purchase. :grin:
> ...


Thanks Paul.

As you know, I've been concentrating on getting the watches I already own cleaned, oiled and serviced. :cheers: In this case, the Midland was just too hard to resist. ardon:

Here is the sellers photo










:smoke:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Still struggling with the ? "GFL" ? on the dial...any ideas? :huh:


Just had a quick Google myself, way to many hits to go through all of them though. I Wonder if it could be read left to right, as GLF? Perhaps a search there may help, although there was again too many hits, and no promise that the logo is still active as it's printed on the dial.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Still struggling with the ? "GFL" ? on the dial...any ideas? :huh:
> ...


Could it be CFL/CLF? The only thing I can find is Compact Fluorescent Lamp/Light.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well with all those Petrodollars Larry you can afford ANYTHING!

This is twice you beat me - can't remember exactly what the other one was - an obscure electric in any event. I know we had a thread about it a while back.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Still struggling with the ? "GFL" ? on the dial...any ideas? :huh:


I think that it might be some sick bast*rds idea of a joke from the 60's ................ Good F**king Luck !


----------

